# toilet fluid



## arkrite (Apr 29, 2012)

am new to motorhomes but when we had a caravan the blue fluid that you put in the cassette toilet had a horrible smell and don't fancy it in a motorhome anyone got an idea for a better smelling alternative.


----------



## Neckender (Apr 29, 2012)

We use Tesco or Aldi's own biological washing tablets or biological washing liquid, It works for us.

John.


----------



## motorhomevalet (Apr 29, 2012)

We have used Lidls biological liquid for quite some time now. Like others I hate the smell of the blue stuff and Lidls is a fraction of the price and easily available


----------



## arkrite (Apr 29, 2012)

arkrite said:


> am new to motorhomes but when we had a caravan the blue fluid that you put in the cassette toilet had a horrible smell and don't fancy it in a motorhome anyone got an idea for a better smelling alternative.



thanks a lot guys i never thought of using a washing liquid in a loo


----------



## Firefox (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't need to use anything really. Espec if you empty it frequently. Just open and shut the valve quick.

 And use ordinary toilet paper not that special stuff which costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Apr 29, 2012)

Firefox said:


> You don't need to use anything really. Espec if you empty it frequently. Just open and shut the valve quick.
> 
> And use ordinary toilet paper not that special stuff which costs an arm and a leg.



The cheaper the better with the loo paper, as the good stuff doesn't break down so well!


----------



## Teutone (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought some bio fluid at the show at Newark and it smells like Bubblegum! Can't remember how it's called, have the bottle in the MH. 

Have used blue bio before but the smell when empting the tank wasn't very good to say the least, the bubblegum stuff wins hands down in that department.


----------



## Teutone (Apr 29, 2012)

was told it's the stuff they use on the commercial toilets on building sites and it lasts up to a week before you need to top it up.

I am well pleased with the stuff. But you the bubble gum smell is quite present in the motorhome when you open the flap.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 29, 2012)

I think the toilet fluid stuff is a bit of a con game. OK when it is new that is fair enough, but after a few dumps it tends to get submerged anyway, and makes little difference

I followed the advice of Vwallan here who has done more off-grid living than most will ever even dream about. Would you believe it he's 100% right.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Why is it that for some people everything has to be a 'con job' or a 'rip off'? Toilet fluid is like aftershave, if you like the smell and you like using it, you buy it it. If you don't like using it you don't have to buy it, no one is forcing you, it's as simple as that.

How can anyone be trying to con you? Personally, I've tried all these quack treatments and none of them work for me as well as toilet fluid and I much prefer the perfumed smell of it to the horrible smell of using nothing. And if you use nothing, when you come to empty it the smell is revolting.

I buy five litres of my local dealer's own-brand for about a tenner and just put 100mm in, as we empty it whenever we get the chance, so it lasts me for months. It's the old story I'm afraid and is nothing to do with the environment or the scent of toilet fluid, it's all about the cost. If you don't want to buy toilet fluid, that's fine, it's a free country and I respect your choice, whatever reason you have, but please don't suggest that those of us who do prefer it are some kind of idiots who don't know when we're falling for a 'confidence trick'! We use it because we like it and we find it the best solution, and some of us have also caravanned and motorhomed for decades.


----------



## scampa (Apr 30, 2012)

That reminds me.... aftershave is a complete rip-off too!!


----------



## Firefox (Apr 30, 2012)

scampa said:


> That reminds me.... aftershave is a complete rip-off too!!



Yes it is... After all, it's mainly alcohol and water. 

A cheap bottle of gin will be less than half the price. Splash it all over and dig those herbal aromatics!


----------



## zipnolan (Apr 30, 2012)

wilkinsons now sell toilet blue in 5ltr bottles, smells ok aswell.


----------



## Somelier (Apr 30, 2012)

We use "OneChem". Only needs 25ml at a time and comes in a handy bottle with integrated measuring device.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried that one, but it gave me a rash on my neck


----------



## Tbear (Apr 30, 2012)

We use clothes washing liquid for a few of reasons. 
Its based on a enzyme so it will be OK to empty waste into any form of sewage waste disposal system without risk of damage. 
I do not like to use strong chemicals without good reason. 
I find that the van smells better when we use it as I find the stench of some of the "Blue" chemicals a bit much.
It may be a Cheapskate, Quack remedy but it works for us

Richard


----------



## robbie1003 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to try the washing liquid idea,the liquitabs would be a good measure and concentrated. Take washing powder with us anyway so its another way of takeing less too. Like the idea of no chemical issue,easyer to dispose of. If you empty toilet regularly its allways more pleasant than struggling with a big load. Sorry,couldn't resist a pun.


----------



## John H (Apr 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I tried that one, but it gave me a rash on my neck



I thought I told you to stop sticking your head down the loo! :hammer::scared:


----------



## Tbear (Apr 30, 2012)

robbie1003 said:


> I'm going to try the washing liquid idea,the liquitabs would be a good measure and concentrated. Take washing powder with us anyway so its another way of takeing less too. Like the idea of no chemical issue,easyer to dispose of. If you empty toilet regularly its allways more pleasant than struggling with a big load. Sorry,couldn't resist a pun.



Hi Robbie1003,

Thanks, thats good reason which I forgot to mention. One less thing to lug around. Just imagine if the Blue container got spilled inside the van.

Richard


----------



## Somelier (Apr 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I tried that one, but it gave me a rash on my neck



I have to admit, I've never tried washing my neck with it, but there again, my neck never gets that mucky!!!:dance:


----------



## Somelier (Apr 30, 2012)

Tbear said:


> Hi Robbie1003,
> 
> Thanks, thats good reason which I forgot to mention. One less thing to lug around. Just imagine if the Blue container got spilled inside the van.
> 
> Richard



One of the beauties of OneChem is that if the bottle top comes off, there is no spillage, unless you have left some in the measurer. Would hate to think what would happen if anything spilled in a motorhome - especially a litre bottle of milk (which is probably more likely than blue chemical)!!!!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 30, 2012)

Tbear said:


> We use clothes washing liquid for a few of reasons.
> Its based on a enzyme so it will be OK to empty waste into any form of sewage waste disposal system without risk of damage.
> I do not like to use strong chemicals without good reason.
> I find that the van smells better when we use it as I find the stench of some of the "Blue" chemicals a bit much.
> ...



We too use Bio Washing liquid, esp if we're away for a few days and empty quite frequently.

If we use it for just the odd day out then not in use for a couple of days, I bought some Bio Loo chemical, a little more expensive, but saves the job of emptying just a couple of No1's.

We've started using Ecover in the sink as that's good for septic tanks etc and even less chemicals if emptied on grass verges/hedges. But my Mrs recons it's not as good as Fairy!! But as I was most of the dishes..............


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Apr 30, 2012)

The bubble gum smelling fluid is Mac-a-Loo from Caravan Essentials 0845 1161533 also on eBay. It's a good one and the smell isn't chemical toilet ish and lasts, however I may try heavily scented wash liquid for the environmental aspect, haven't found a green chem that mworks


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Apr 30, 2012)

*bubblegum*

The bubble gum smelling fluid is Mac-a-Loo from Caravan Essentials 0845 1161533 also on eBay. It's a good one and the smell isn't chemical toilet ish and lasts, however I may try heavily scented wash liquid for the environmental aspect, haven't found a green chem that works


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 30, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> We use Tesco or Aldi's own biological washing tablets or biological washing liquid, It works for us.
> 
> John.



I just have visions of loads of bubbles pouring out every time you have a jimmy riddle. lol

Must keep the toilet clean though.


----------



## kensowerby (Apr 30, 2012)

*loo smell*

use tesco bio, dirt cheap, if you put it in your cassette neat then when you empty the cassette give it a good shake and then empty, you will find that it keeps your cassette nice and clean inside and gets rid of the lime scale, dont forget to put a smear of veg oil on the seal, stops any smell leeking into the van.

happy motorhomeing


----------



## red ted (Apr 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Why is it that for some people everything has to be a 'con job' or a 'rip off'? Toilet fluid is like aftershave, if you like the smell and you like using it, you buy it it. If you don't like using it you don't have to buy it, no one is forcing you, it's as simple as that.
> 
> How can anyone be trying to con you? Personally, I've tried all these quack treatments and none of them work for me as well as toilet fluid and I much prefer the perfumed smell of it to the horrible smell of using nothing. And if you use nothing, when you come to empty it the smell is revolting.
> 
> I buy five litres of my local dealer's own-brand for about a tenner and just put 100mm in, as we empty it whenever we get the chance, so it lasts me for months. It's the old story I'm afraid and is nothing to do with the environment or the scent of toilet fluid, it's all about the cost. If you don't want to buy toilet fluid, that's fine, it's a free country and I respect your choice, whatever reason you have, but please don't suggest that those of us who do prefer it are some kind of idiots who don't know when we're falling for a 'confidence trick'! We use it because we like it and we find it the best solution, and some of us have also caravanned and motorhomed for decades.



Well we bought the blue stuff, the pink stuff then we went to a  cl site with my sister who has a caravan. We could only use the green fluid.  :mad2::mad2: I agree the toilet fluid is idea. You have to l choose what suits you best.  The pink fluid makes the loo smell ok :dance::dance::dance: Alison


----------



## vwalan (Apr 30, 2012)

having worked in the sewage industry for a while . its best to not use the liquids . never give the cassette a wash out inside. let it build up its own bio bacteria. it takes a while . experiment with keeping the flushing water down. as this can wash out bacteria . 
i,m not going to say it never smells but find unless i,m in very hot climates ,over 32c i never use anything. 
while working in the sewage industry .saw many a holiday camp private sewage works spoilt by tipping of chemical waste into the site system . this is why usually they have a seperate system for chemical toilets . 
try it costs nothing . to try. . i always leave a bit in the bottom of the cassette even if not using it or awhile it soon gets good bacteria. 
keep a fresh air tablet thing going in your toilet room far better than the blue or green in your cassette. dont use the pink in the top flush either . keep the outside washed but try letting it do its own thing . you may be suprised.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 30, 2012)

vwalan said:


> having worked in the sewage industry for a while . its best to not use the liquids . never give the cassette a wash out inside. let it build up its own bio bacteria. it takes a while . experiment with keeping the flushing water down. as this can wash out bacteria .
> i,m not going to say it never smells but find unless i,m in very hot climates ,over 32c i never use anything.
> while working in the sewage industry .saw many a holiday camp private sewage works spoilt by tipping of chemical waste into the site system . this is why usually they have a seperate system for chemical toilets .
> try it costs nothing . to try. . i always leave a bit in the bottom of the cassette even if not using it or awhile it soon gets good bacteria.
> keep a fresh air tablet thing going in your toilet room far better than the blue or green in your cassette. dont use the pink in the top flush either . keep the outside washed but try letting it do its own thing . you may be suprised.



Am sorry Al, i can't agree with you, i went to Buxworth for the weekend, i had ran out of fluid, i only had a couple of p's and it was starting to smell, thankfully, Al n Sal had a bottle they didnt want so i started using that, i also got some bio liquied from tesco, that does a great job on the jobbies lol


----------



## Firefox (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm with Allan on this. Have tried it and it works. 

To be fair to Allan, Jen you didn't really give his thing a go properly as you only just ran out of fluid, so you had a half way house with fluid residue. As he says it takes a while to get a balance.

Also, I think it is a good idea to use a bottle for the number 1's that helps contain certain aromas in a sealed container. I don't think number 1 is very helpful for good bugs either as it is a mild antiseptic and will kill some off.


----------



## tommytli (Apr 30, 2012)

i thought that the blue stuff broke down the waste? do the bio tablets do the same thing or do they just make the cassette smell nice?


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I'm with Allan on this. Have tried it and it works.
> 
> To be fair to Allan, Jen you didn't really give his thing a go properly as you only just ran out of fluid, so you had a half way house with fluid residue. As he says it takes a while to get a balance.
> 
> Also, I think it is a good idea to use a bottle for the number 1's that helps contain certain aromas in a sealed container. I don't think number 1 is very helpful for good bugs either as it is a mild antiseptic and will kill some off.



oh i see, so do you have to leave it?


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 30, 2012)

tommytli said:


> i thought that the blue stuff broke down the waste? do the bio tablets do the same thing or do they just make the cassette smell nice?



the bio liquid breaks it down too, well it does mine, lol, god what a subject at tea time lol


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Mac-A-Loo*



basildog said:


> Is it the blue one you using then ????



yes its the blue one - why do they insist on dyeing the liquid so it stains if spilt, can't be to prevent accidental use as bubblegum cordial or they would dye it crappy brown or algae green?


----------



## red ted (Apr 30, 2012)

Tbear said:


> Hi Robbie1003,
> 
> Thanks, thats good reason which I forgot to mention. One less thing to lug around. Just imagine if the Blue container got spilled inside the van.
> 
> Richard



yep done that a couple of weeks a go ted forgot to put the top back on lol


----------



## chass (May 1, 2012)

Be carefull using the stuff they use in the building site loos! I had some it was called Racasan or something like that & it rotted all the seals in the loo in about 3 weeks.


----------



## wolfie69 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Has been discussed a few time on here, and we always get a mixture of likes and dis-likes.

I did start using the blue stuff, but after reading on here, starting using washing powder.

This has been better for me on  3 counts:

1) It can be Cheaper / and only have to buy one
2) I find the smell better / in fact I don't get a smell
3) I can safely empty into a public toilet  - even those that say don't empty Chemical loos

The 3rd one is the most important to me as I never stay on camp sites

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## herbenny (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry for bringing this little treat up again ...but I went to the van to get my glasses and have noticed a disgusting smell coming from the toilet/shower.  Now I dont know anything about the thetford toilets so I am sorry for asking what seems like a stupid question, but am I supposed to leave a salution of something in the cassette at all times even when its parked up at home ????....It stinks to high heaven :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:  I tried reading through all the threads so sorry if I have missed something


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2012)

might seem daft but leaving some in there starts to breed good bacteria . 
but if you have been using chemicals they kill the good bacteria so it takes awhile for the chemicals to go away. .i leave mine slightly dirty inside all the time .


----------



## AndyC (Jun 17, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> Sorry for bringing this little treat up again ...but I went to the van to get my glasses and have noticed a disgusting smell coming from the toilet/shower.  Now I dont know anything about the thetford toilets so I am sorry for asking what seems like a stupid question, but am I supposed to leave a salution of something in the cassette at all times even when its parked up at home ????....It stinks to high heaven :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:  I tried reading through all the threads so sorry if I have missed something


The smell might be coming from the waste water tank via the shower drain?

AndyC


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 17, 2012)

I tend to agree with AndyC. I usually have that problem occassionally, especially when it gets really hot. I use drain plugs in the sink and shower room to stem the smell, until I find a spot to really rinse out the waste tank with cleansing material and then with fresh water.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 17, 2012)

get a bottle of cheap orange squash, chuck that in the waste tank with a few gallon of water drive around then tip it out .that should cure it .


----------



## MotorhomersRus (Nov 1, 2012)

Why would you use Orange juice ?


----------



## maingate (Nov 1, 2012)

Tosan said:


> Why would you use Orange juice ?



Because it works.

So does cheap Cola.


----------



## bestyman (Nov 1, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Sorry for bringing this little treat up again ...but I went to the van to get my glasses and have noticed a disgusting smell coming from the toilet/shower.  Now I dont know anything about the thetford toilets so I am sorry for asking what seems like a stupid question, but am I supposed to leave a salution of something in the cassette at all times even when its parked up at home ????....It stinks to high heaven :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:  I tried reading through all the threads so sorry if I have missed something



I leave my cassette in the back garden with washing powder in it when not in use. This also gives you a chance to clean ( I use dettol spray) underneath where the tray goes, as there may be a few "drips" on it.

When parked up for a few weeks I also put plenty of biological washing powder down all drains and leave it in. 

My waste water tank used to really stink. I connected a cold water hose to the outlet and rinsed it out, loads of junk came out.

Failing the above, are you sure that you haven`t left something in the fridge ?

For the record I happily use the blue bubblegum flavored stuff. I did try washing powder once which was fine in use, but made me throw up when emptying the cassette the following morning. Having said that I had drunk far too much the night before so hardly a scientific experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ive been using these Elsan Double Blue & Rinse Toilet Chemical Twin Pack Toilet Chemicals Toilet & Bathroom Water & Sanitation Caravannin...

Picked them up at my local suppliers..

The waste tank additive is not over powering and the pink flush smells nice enough to drink...

Its double strenght, 30mls per flush resulting in 10p per flush.. Who could argue with that !!


----------



## GeoffB (Nov 1, 2012)

chass said:


> Be carefull using the stuff they use in the building site loos! I had some it was called Racasan or something like that & it rotted all the seals in the loo in about 3 weeks.



Ah... racasan! Memories of that during my RAF training, if I close my eyes I can recall the smell, YUK.  We used to joke that the Directing Staff drank racasan and tonic in their mess. 

We ran out of liquid for our portapotty half way through our big trip this year, in Germany.  As our German is limited, we used washing up liquid from then on, which seemed just as effective as these patent liquids.  Wonder if they're all basically a scam?


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 1, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I tried that one, but it gave me a rash on my neck



You didn't confuse it with the gin did you.


----------



## Michellecameron (Nov 1, 2012)

*It's not a septic tank*

Hi all we are specialists in all things "Blue"  the chemical is that colour because it's made primarily for the portaloos industry were we use recirculating pumps that when you pump the handle your flushing with "blue pee" there are no chemicals as such, it's just perfume and dye, the industry outlawed formaldehyde years ago, although you can still buy it if you contact specialist chemical manufacturers ( safechem) it's a myth that by putting toilet blue into a septic tank it will kill the performance, what it will do is turn the outfall/soak away blue if you stick enough down the loo, your toilet tank is not and never will be any use as a "mini septic tank"  in order for a septic tank to operate properly it needs to be vented in order to allow hazardous gases to escape,and oxegen to be introduced into the system,you really don't want these gases inside your motor home !!!!!  I could bang on about the airborne infections that can be present in a septic tank but I don't want to freak out any misguided "septic engineers" before they end up in hospital.
Event Services & Luxury Toilets Scotland - Home

P.S. before you all start shouting at me, these are all my own opinions..........


----------



## caspar (Nov 2, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Sorry for bringing this little treat up again ...but I went to the van to get my glasses and have noticed a disgusting smell coming from the toilet/shower.  Now I dont know anything about the thetford toilets so I am sorry for asking what seems like a stupid question, but am I supposed to leave a salution of something in the cassette at all times even when its parked up at home ????....It stinks to high heaven :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:  I tried reading through all the threads so sorry if I have missed something



If you go to Rosefacchini - Home you can download a free pdf for disassembling and thoroughly cleansing a Thetford Cassette Toilet, as well as user manuals for Carver Water Heaters.


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Nov 2, 2012)

*CORNERS BOYS, end of round 2*



Northerner said:


> Why is it that for some people everything has to be a 'con job' or a 'rip off'? Toilet fluid is like aftershave, if you like the smell and you like using it, you buy it it. If you don't like using it you don't have to buy it, no one is forcing you, it's as simple as that.
> 
> How can anyone be trying to con you? Personally, I've tried all these quack treatments and none of them work for me as well as toilet fluid and I much prefer the perfumed smell of it to the horrible smell of using nothing. And if you use nothing, when you come to empty it the smell is revolting.
> 
> I buy five litres of my local dealer's own-brand for about a tenner and just put 100mm in, as we empty it whenever we get the chance, so it lasts me for months. It's the old story I'm afraid and is nothing to do with the environment or the scent of toilet fluid, it's all about the cost. If you don't want to buy toilet fluid, that's fine, it's a free country and I respect your choice, whatever reason you have, but please don't suggest that those of us who do prefer it are some kind of idiots who don't know when we're falling for a 'confidence trick'! We use it because we like it and we find it the best solution, and some of us have also caravanned and motorhomed for decades.




Just because its poor value because its price is inflated because its the "correct" thing for the job doesn't make it a rip off. It is all about personal choice. I prefer to smell Body Shop vanilla essence on a woman at £2.99 (the scent not the woman) than the latest top price stink from Channel at £50 per 50ml.

I find after emptying rinsing four or five times does help, and less rather than more with "proper" toilet chemicals. And, seeing as you asked, when freeing hostages lay some toilet paper across the hatch before you open it prevents most of the updraught from hades (and also has an anti-skidpan function and insures against the "s@it i forgot to open the flap first" disaster).


----------



## caspar (Nov 3, 2012)

Just bought 3 litres of Lidl's bio washing liquid for £3.59. Not used it before till reading on here so will let you know. How much do you put in - about a lidful, 2,3,4,5?


----------



## vwalan (Nov 3, 2012)

hi casper .i advise lots of washing out first . then use a bit of clean water and two cap fulls . i find avoid alot of peeing in the toilet . use a lided bucket and hedge water that. it will or may take awhile to work . but carry on .it works . that proper stuff is definately a rip off .dont care what views others have it still doesnt make it cheaper. hee hee .


----------



## Tbear (Nov 3, 2012)

caspar said:


> Just bought 3 litres of Lidl's bio washing liquid for £3.59. Not used it before till reading on here so will let you know. How much do you put in - about a lidful, 2,3,4,5?



If you are planing on letting the cassette fill up then about double what ever it says for a load of washing for heavy soiled clothes.

if you empty on a daily basis, no more than a capful. Seems to work better if you are moving on a regular basis to stir things up a bit.

Richard


----------

